# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions > [SOLVED] Getting permission to update wikis

## Clopper Almon

The wiki at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation is good for installing Ubuntu alongside  Windows 8 but needs some modification for installing Ubuntu alongside Windows 10. The page, however, is "immutable". One must be a member of a certain team to edit it. I wrote much of the present page and applied several weeks ago to be allowed to bring it up to date. The website states that such applications are acted on within 7 days. That is not happening. Do any of the regulars with this forum have any way to joggle the elbow of those who control editing of that wiki so that I can help someone trying to install Ubuntu 16.04 alongside Windows 10? 

Thanks.

----------


## wildmanne39

_Thread moved to Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions, a more appropriate forum._

I believe I can ping someone in chat and find out, first please include the links to your launchpad account.

Thanks

----------


## wildmanne39

Also there was a requirement put in place that to edit wiki's a person has to be an Ubuntu Member, I am not sure if that is still the case, I am trying to find out, the reason it was put in place is because the wiki pages have been hit very hard by spam on more then one occasion.

----------


## wildmanne39

I have talked with a Community Counsel member and to the admin of the ubuntu-wiki-editors team that can approve you he is busy at the moment but is going to look at your pending approval in a little while.

You no longer have to be an Ubuntu Member to edit a wiki page just a member of the ubuntu-wiki-editors team, however not sure if it is still the case at one time there were two teams one for help.ubuntu.com wiki's and the CommunityHelpWiki.

I will post back as soon as I have an update.

----------


## wildmanne39

You have been added to the ubuntu-wiki-editors team, let us know that you can now edit that page please.

Thanks

----------


## Clopper Almon

Thanks so much for your quick attention to my request. I see that I am now a member of the wiki-editors team. Great! 
However, when I go to the page that I want to edit, it still says "Immutable page" and I am unable to find any way to edit it. Probably there is something more I need to know.
I am really impressed and grateful for how quickly you got this done.

----------


## wildmanne39

Sometimes it can be contrary. What I do is open two instances, then I login, then I go to the other page and refresh it and it usually always shows I can edit it. If that does not work we will have to get more input from other users, but I will be out of town tomorrow all day so I have to go to bed soon but I am sure someone else will post here if needed.

----------


## Clopper Almon

Thanks so much. I came back to say that I have just succeeded in logging in to edit. As often happens, I am not quite sure how I did it. It involved logging out and logging back in. I will try to do it again and write down the steps. Get a good night's sleep and have a good trip. I'll be in touch.

----------


## wildmanne39

I am always happy to help and you are welcome! we appreciate very much that you are helping out by editing wiki's or any other way that you contribute.

Would you please mark this thread solved by using thread tools at the top of the page.

Thanks!

----------


## Clopper Almon

I spent much of yesterday working on help.ubuntu.com/community/installation and am now reasonably satisfied with it. Please have a look. If you have suggestions for changes, please either just make them or write to me at. I will now mark this thread as solved.

----------

